# Hallalujah!!! Kill the bastards



## Burvol (Mar 13, 2009)

Since being placed on the protected marine mammals list in the 70's, the lion population has thrived. Anyone who has fished below bonneville dam in the spring time has witnessed Sea Lions killing Spring Chinook and tossing around 6-8 foot sturgeon like rag dolls. Enough is enough. I think we can kill a few that are sitting under the fish ladders and feasting. This is the first year they have been able to put them down. 

http://www.oregonlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2009/03/second_sea_lion_captured_at_bo.html


----------



## blly8325 (Mar 13, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Since being placed on the protected marine mammals list in the 70's, the lion population has thrived. Anyone who has fished below bonneville dam in the spring time has witnessed Sea Lions killing Spring Chinook and tossing around 6-8 foot sturgeon like rag dolls. Enough is enough. I think we can kill a few that are sitting under the fish ladders and feasting. This is the first year they have been able to put them down.
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2009/03/second_sea_lion_captured_at_bo.html



Pretty interesting article! I wonder what my 371xp would taste like to them LOL. I guess they really have no choice, you can't trap em...well then maybe you could. but then there's those PETA people screw em. Putting a few down isn't going to make em endangered again. Besides it's not like 100 men w/ bats beating them to death.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 13, 2009)

So they're killing the endangered sea lion that is eating the endangered fish?!?!


----------



## rdbrumfield (Mar 17, 2009)

sea lions endangered? only if in my sights. Thing is the indians can shoot seals if they are bothering their nets. The way I see it, they are california sea lions, being illegal alians in Ore and Wash, they should be fair game. With the oil shortages, we should be cooking them down.


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure out what these sea lions are driving


----------



## Burvol (Mar 17, 2009)

trimmmed said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what these sea lions are driving



Actually, some of them have wised up in the past and are riding barges up river.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 17, 2009)

trimmmed said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what these sea lions are driving



Ya, I think it is in the wrong spot too......:agree2:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 17, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Since being placed on the protected marine mammals list in the 70's, the lion population has thrived. Anyone who has fished below bonneville dam in the spring time has witnessed Sea Lions killing Spring Chinook and tossing around 6-8 foot sturgeon like rag dolls. Enough is enough. I think we can kill a few that are sitting under the fish ladders and feasting. This is the first year they have been able to put them down.
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2009/03/second_sea_lion_captured_at_bo.html


Went fall chinook fishing in the Rouge last fall saw more sea lions than fish. The Cedar river 3 miles from my house, Steelhead have basically become extinct because the sea lions sat at the fish ladder at the Ballard locks. They captured some moved them to California and with in 10 days the tagged lions were back.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 17, 2009)

Not having Lions here, I don't really have an opinion. I believe that each state should be able to deal with it's own problems, and find their own solutions... Without the interference of the Fed's or other states.

Same with the wolf problem here... Having someone from NYC tell me what I should believe about wolves, because they saw one on the Discovery Channel once... Well, they can just #### me. We're more than happy to export wolves for free... After all, they were "native" to most of the continent at one time.

Wonder what all the homeless people would think about a pack 20 strong in Central Park?


----------

